# Betta fish Onements Live stream



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

So I decided to live stream me making my first betta fish ornement.

Going to do a nick nack have picked out the fish I am going to base my first one off of.

So far so good. 

live stream here is me making my first betta fish! http://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/new/8312553

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Right now I am putting texture on the tail... if you think it looks a bit odd in the stream please post below so I can fix it.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Done streaming It cam out awesome!


----------

